# 14' Mckee Craft Angler Build out



## Mister Geaux (Aug 29, 2018)

First time on here, bare with me, maybe tomorrow I'll figure out how to post pics more effectively, I created an album, and titled and captioned each photo, can you get those photos with captions into your post? Also, here's the whole boat so far.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I recommend sealing all wood with epoxy, even if you don't want to paint it.


----------



## robbrown64 (May 7, 2018)

Did you check the foam for water? They are notorious for becoming waterlogged. I know mine was.


----------



## Mister Geaux (Aug 29, 2018)

I did. I had a repair that needed to be done in the stern. In the bilge channel. The fiberglass was put in thin. And it showed some signs of failing, so I cut a petri good hope to see what was up with the foam. There was a small amount of water between foam add deck from some unsealed holes, but this boat only spent a few days in the weather, the foam was still solid, I cored it down to the exterior and checked it out. Dry. Thank the sweet lord. Drilled a bunch of holes in the stern near the transom and two in the transom and drained it. Very little water came out. A cup or two? Let it sit for a week with the bow way up in the air. Removed all the fiberglass that had delaminated from the foam and sealed everything back up (16"x6" in the bilge channel)Fingers crossed this doesn't bite me in the a$$ later. i left the repair raw, cuz, it's hidden by bilge channel cover, and it was right next to the factory foam fill hole, which was a chunky mess too. i think the boat sat with the bow pitched down and water in the bilge for a while, didn't get into foam, but the gelcoat in that area is all cracked up


----------



## Mister Geaux (Aug 29, 2018)

Here's that bow eye mostly finished sanded. anyone got any recommendations to seal and protect raw aluminum? this piece will be epoxied and screwed to the hull, i needed something to take some of the load off the fiberglass, and a strike plate for the bow roller. Anyway, want to leave it bright aluminum, but pretty sure it'll oxidize, any body ever seal raw aluminium, can you epoxy right over it?


----------



## Mister Geaux (Aug 29, 2018)

yobata said:


> I recommend sealing all wood with epoxy, even if you don't want to paint it.


thanks, got some 207 special clear and had at it.


----------

